# Ladies night out fishing !!! - Onboard the Playin' House !!! - Cruise to the Pensacola Pass Dolphin Trip and then Fish the Bridge event



## BananaTom (Feb 16, 2008)

*Ladies night out fishing !!! - Onboard the Playin' House !!! - Cruise to the Pensacola Pass Dolphin Trip and then Fish the Bridge event*

*BananaTom and the Playin' House in Association with Crowningaround (*<SPAN id=_ctl1_ctlTopic_ctlPanelBar_ctlTopicsRepeater__ctl1_lblPostSignature>Angelyn)_*, FishnLane (*Lane*), and Coryphaena (*Karon*)inviteall PFF ladies or wives / girl freinds of PFF members to a night on the water. *_

_*We will leave early afternoon (*The day to be determined, does next Saturday Work?*?) for a cruise from Bahia Mar Marina on Bayou Chicoto the Pensacola Pass. Then onto the Pensacola Bay Bridge / 3 Mile Bridge to secure a good anchorage before sunset.*_



*If youdo not have fishing gear - please advise and it will be provided. *

*If you have never fished and want to I will have arrangements for lessons, please advise.*

_*This vessel has afull stocked galley *(Kitchen with pots, pans and utensils)* Complete Head *(Toliet, shower, sink with hot and cold water)* and abarbecue grill. *_

_*Bring some food, your drink iof choice, ice chest for the fish you <U>WILL</U>catch - should you want to bring some home to eat. *_

_*Bring your poles and tackle or let me know and I willprovide poles and tackle for you.*_

*This will be great night out - so do not forget the cameras !!!! *



*So Ladies - When may I be of Service to you ??*

*What Date ???? !!!!!!*












*The Playin' House !!!!!!!!!!!*










*Here we come - *

*walking down the street.*

*Hey Hey We're *

*the PFF Fishing Ladies !!!!!*










*Does anyone know who is at*

*the Lower Helm !!!!!*










*Take Another Look !!!!!!!*

*







*

*Open Bay !!*

*This Houseboat is for boaters -*

*Not Floaters !!!!!*










*Who is operating this vessel,*

*Lower Helm or Upper Helm ??*










*Starboard !!! *

*Not Overboard !!*










*Many Levels are onboard *

*the Playin' House !!!*

*The safe way to descend is*

*Backwards - not as shown above !!!*












*So Have I Tempted <U>You</U> *

*into some**<U>Fun !!!</U> *

*Aboard the Playin' House ???*



*I sure hope so !!!!!!!!!!!!!!*



*So who's in ???*



*BananaTom*


----------



## reefdonkey (Sep 30, 2007)

*RE: Ladies night out fishing !!! - Onboard the Playin' House !!! - Cruise to the Pensacola Pass Dolphin Trip and then Fish the Bridge event*

Sounds like fun. Count me in!!!



Simone

(Reefdonkey's wife)


----------



## Coryphaena (Oct 2, 2007)

*RE: Ladies night out fishing !!! - Onboard the Playin' House !!! - Cruise to the Pensacola Pass Dolphin Trip and then Fish the Bridge event*

Count me among the REEL WOMEN aboard! Any weekend in February looks good- except the 7th.... that is the Pirates' annual Flotilla.....


----------



## SharkSlayer (Oct 3, 2007)

*RE: Ladies night out fishing !!! - Onboard the Playin' House !!! - Cruise to the Pensacola Pass Dolphin Trip and then Fish the Bridge event*

Giggety, Giggety.


----------



## JoeZ (Sep 30, 2007)

*RE: Ladies night out fishing !!! - Onboard the Playin' House !!! - Cruise to the Pensacola Pass Dolphin Trip and then Fish the Bridge event*

Why are y'all afraid of pink? C'mon Koran, I thought you were over that.oke


----------



## BananaTom (Feb 16, 2008)

*RE: Ladies night out fishing !!! - Onboard the Playin' House !!! - Cruise to the Pensacola Pass Dolphin Trip and then Fish the Bridge event*

*So if we can not go next Sat 01/31/09 (per Lane), and not 02/07/09 (Per Karon), and02/14/09 is Valentines, Well -Maybe a Saturday will not work - any ideas Ladies ?? *

*Take Friday and go ??* 

*You tell me and I will make it happen !!!!!* 

*We need a Chief - or a Queen - or a Boss - Heck some to make our minds up !!!!*


----------



## FishnLane (Oct 1, 2007)

*RE: Ladies night out fishing !!! - Onboard the Playin' House !!! - Cruise to the Pensacola Pass Dolphin Trip and then Fish the Bridge event*

OOPS posted under CHit-Chat


----------



## Coryphaena (Oct 2, 2007)

*RE: Ladies night out fishing !!! - Onboard the Playin' House !!! - Cruise to the Pensacola Pass Dolphin Trip and then Fish the Bridge event*

Tom- Fridays and Sundays work perfectly well for me! Give me a shout.

And Joe, I'm not afraid of pink..... I just quit wearing it when I took the bows out of my hair andgrew out ofthe training bra. oke


----------



## BananaTom (Feb 16, 2008)

*RE: Ladies night out fishing !!! - Onboard the Playin' House !!! - Cruise to the Pensacola Pass Dolphin Trip and then Fish the Bridge event*

*Karon - give me a call on my cell !!!*

*Angelyn you too !!!*

*Lets figure this adventure out !!!*


----------



## konz (Oct 1, 2007)

*RE: Ladies night out fishing !!! - Onboard the Playin' House !!! - Cruise to the Pensacola Pass Dolphin Trip and then Fish the Bridge event*

Hey I have boobs......does that mean I can come too.......lol

You ladies know you want a big hunky stud to walk around and open beer bottles.........too bad he's busy........but I'll open all the beer bottles you ladies want......and if your lucky, I'll show some crack while digging in the cooler........................hahaha!

Tom your going to have your hands full!


----------



## [email protected] (Oct 4, 2007)

*RE: Ladies night out fishing !!! - Onboard the Playin' House !!! - Cruise to the Pensacola Pass Dolphin Trip and then Fish the Bridge event*

i'd be more then happy to put on a speedo and serve drinks...........that ought to keep any ladies from getting sea sick.:letsdrink


----------



## Jamielu (Jan 16, 2008)

*RE: Ladies night out fishing !!! - Onboard the Playin' House !!! - Cruise to the Pensacola Pass Dolphin Trip and then Fish the Bridge event*

Sorry Konz, Man Boobs (or 'moobs' don't count)!!!oke

Sure wish I could make it, but I think I've got every weekend in February booked - darn it!!:banghead

Y'all have a great time, and I'll be waiting for a post with lots of pix!


----------



## Crowningaround (Oct 16, 2008)

*RE: Ladies night out fishing !!! - Onboard the Playin' House !!! - Cruise to the Pensacola Pass Dolphin Trip and then Fish the Bridge event*

I'm game for any day except for Valentines Day.

Tom I will call you this evening


----------



## Halfmoon (Oct 3, 2007)

*RE: Ladies night out fishing !!! - Onboard the Playin' House !!! - Cruise to the Pensacola Pass Dolphin Trip and then Fish the Bridge event*

I will be the male entertainment for this party so,bring your dollar bills ladies. This man needs fishing and beer money.If we can get the boat out in international waters. I will give private lap dances.:shedevil oke





Seriously, sounds like a blast!:letsparty

Just don't catch all the fish,save some for me.

Hope ya'll have a great time and take pics.


----------



## FishnLane (Oct 1, 2007)

*RE: Ladies night out fishing !!! - Onboard the Playin' House !!! - Cruise to the Pensacola Pass Dolphin Trip and then Fish the Bridge event*

Seriously, I spoke with some of the main players, and it's a GO. We will be fishing and doing what girls would do on the water... FISH. 

so Girls, check your calendars. Angelyn will be posting the date/time and need to sign up QUICKLY. Spots will be limited. LOOK for a new thread for updated information


----------



## Chris Phillips (Oct 1, 2007)

*RE: Ladies night out fishing !!! - Onboard the Playin' House !!! - Cruise to the Pensacola Pass Dolphin Trip and then Fish the Bridge event*

Need a co-captain? I have driven the "Playin' House" before... :letsparty


----------



## BeachSitter (Jan 27, 2009)

*RE: Ladies night out fishing !!! - Onboard the Playin' House !!! - Cruise to the Pensacola Pass Dolphin Trip and then Fish the Bridge event*

*See Ya Gals on the Water!*

*We Will Have A Great Time !*

*I Love You Husband !*


----------



## BananaTom (Feb 16, 2008)

*RE: Ladies night out fishing !!! - Onboard the Playin' House !!! - Cruise to the Pensacola Pass Dolphin Trip and then Fish the Bridge event*



> *Chris Phillips (1/26/2009)*Need a co-captain? I have driven the "Playin' House" before... :letsparty


*Chris Buddy - Thanks for the offer !!*

*The Ladies have the plan !!*

*I Sir - am here to say "Yes Ma'am" !!!*



*BT*


----------



## Mahi Girl (Jan 27, 2009)

*RE: Ladies night out fishing !!! - Onboard the Playin' House !!! - Cruise to the Pensacola Pass Dolphin Trip and then Fish the Bridge event*

Per your request, I am responding and hope to go on the "Girls' Night Out Fishing Trip." Sounds like a great adventure (as always with Banana Tom and his wonderful wife Debbie). Keep me posted!


----------



## Clay-Doh (Oct 2, 2007)

*RE: Ladies night out fishing !!! - Onboard the Playin' House !!! - Cruise to the Pensacola Pass Dolphin Trip and then Fish the Bridge event*

I may have to volunteer as deckhand for this here trip!


----------



## Halfmoon (Oct 3, 2007)

*RE: Ladies night out fishing !!! - Onboard the Playin' House !!! - Cruise to the Pensacola Pass Dolphin Trip and then Fish the Bridge event*

I hand the torch over to Clay as the male entertainment. I will not be able to keep my obligation as pleasure deck hand. I have a fishing tournament(drinking) down in Crystal River to attend.



Can't wait to hear the stories and see the pics. Catch them up girls!!

I expect to see you ladies for the Redfish Regatta and really see what kind of fisherwomen you all really are. So the Challenge has been sent.





Good luck ladies!!!!:letsdrink


----------



## BananaTom (Feb 16, 2008)

*RE: Ladies night out fishing !!! - Onboard the Playin' House !!! - Cruise to the Pensacola Pass Dolphin Trip and then Fish the Bridge event*

*Please go to the thread - Girls - Here is the plan - Fish On*


----------

